# E90 Audio Upgrade 2011 335d



## jimmelo (May 19, 2007)

I bought my MY 2011 335d (May 2010 build) without first looking into the stereo issue. Ugggh was I disappointed. My e46 was so much better, even with the top down. I have Base Stereo, NAV, Bluetooth, SAT. I have the USB/AUX in iPhone/iPod cable attachment in my glove box.

After reading all of the various posts on this issue in the various forums and knowing my personal preference I want to do the following and need to figure out where to source the products:

1. Up front: DLS X Program X-SC42 (currently out of stock at sonicelectronix). Anybody got a suggestion of where else to order from or a recommendation on a similar priced and equal or better component speaker that will fit? (price $150)

I've heard of a 210.25 but haven't found anywhere that sells it nor much more information. Anybody chime in on these as far as cost and comparison?

2. Underneath: Jehnert 8" (I believe model #XE-200, $300-$400??). Decided against the Earthquakes as I don't like a whole lot of bass and I don't listen to rap.

3. JL Audio XD600/6 to power the whole thing. This is about the only thing I could find online ($400) I want to power the rear speakers as well from the amp. I know I know, just a personal preference. I'll replace the rear speakers eventually, probably just like the front and add tweeters back there as well.

4. Wiring Harness to tie this all together without any splicing.

5. I'll be having my stereo reprogrammed to Hi-Fi per all the posts. Again just a preference based on others experiences.

Anything glaringly wrong with this setup?

Thanks,
Jim


----------

